# Audio / Video >  Raditehnika Y-7111

## Evald

luk man ir tads pastiprinatajs un es gribu vinu apgreijdot cik tik var 
(tik cik atlauj manas prasmes) bet es isti nezinu ko tiesi ir jaizdara lai tas skanetu labak   ::   ludzu palidziet!   ::

----------


## Evald

ja jums tik gruti rakstit tad vienkarsi iemetiet "hiprsaiti"

----------


## Didzis

Pirmkārt, jāsaprot, ko Tu domā ar vārdiem "skanetu labak". Ja runa ir par izejas jaudu, tad Y7111 skanēt labāk nevar, jo barošanas trafs ir par vāju. Ņemties ar RRR pastiprinātāju uzlabošanu ir vērts tikai izglītošanās nolūkos.No RRR Y7111 neko prātīgu izspiest nav iespējams(es te nedomāju tikai jaudu). Visvienkāršāk ir nomainīt gala pakāpes pastiprinātājus uz mikrenēm. Tirgū Ladgalīte var dabūt jau gatavus pastiprinātājus, atliks tikai ielodēt. Par skādi arī nenāks nomainīt elektrolītiskos kondensātorus. Obligāti ir jāizmet ieeju komutātors uz mikrenēm(kurš ideots kautko tādu varēja izdomāt)! Darīt vēl ko diez vai ir vērts, tad jau labāk nopirkt kaut vai lietotu labas firmas pastiprinātāju, vai vēl labāk taisīt visu pašam no jauna.

----------


## Evald

Principa es gribu vinu apgreijdot papildus iemanu deel  ::  ! aaa un veel kas,- vins tiko sadega  ::   ::

----------


## Didzis

Sadega noteikti izejas pastiprinātāji, tā kā būs vien jāiet uz tirgu pēc jaunām gala pakāpēm. Orģinālās  nav vērts labot, jo tā shēma RRR inženieriem nav pārāk izdevusies. Tīri meisterību uz RRR pastiprinātājiem var trenēt, tā kā jautā visu kas nav skaidrs. Ciādi gan ar RRR pastiprinātājiem īpaši nav vērts noņemties, jo, ja tie būtu bijuši augstā līmenī, tad rūpnīca nebūtu nobankrotējusi. Cita lieta ar RRR akustiku. Tur savā cenu kategorijā viss bija kārtība gan krievu laikos gan tagad.

----------


## Evald

saproti,- man te nav iespejas to  shemu nopirkt jo es dzivoju daugavpili un pie mums laba tirgus kur tas butu- nav. bet vai ir kada iespeja vinu salabot?(drosi vien janomaina sadegusie tranzistori) . ja normali stradas - tad var iznemt ara pastiprinataja plati ar visu barosanas bloku un izmantot pimeram ka pastiprinataju masinaj? bet lai dabut vajadzigos 220 voltus izmantot stravas parveidotaju no 12v uz 220v?

----------


## Evald

vai vismaz ustaisiit vienkarsu kasti ar ieejam un izejam bez parejiem Y-7111 komponentiem?

----------


## Didzis

Nu lai salabotu Y7111 izejas pakāpi vajag vismaz skaņu ģenerātoru, oscilogrāfu un zināmu pieredzi. Gala rezultātā Tu būsi mēmi nočakarējies un atkal  ieguvis nestabilu pastiprinātāju. Jaunu izejas pakāpi uz mikrenes Tu vari savākt pats un galīgi nevajag braukt uz Rīgu. Izmantot Y7111 pastiprinātāju priekš autiņa ir pilnīgi garām. Šis pastiprinātājs nav spējīgs normāli strādāt mājā uz galda, kur nu vēl autiņā. Tā pat taisīt pārveidotāju uz 220v nav prāta darbs. Autiņa pastiprinātājos uzreiz taisa pārveidotāju no 12V uz kādiem + - 40V. Es vispār neieteiktu noņemties ar autiņa skaņu. Ar autiņu ir jābrauc, bet mūziku vajag klausīties mājā pie normālas aparatūras. Autiņu skaņa praktiski ir domāta tikai priekš zīmēšanās.

----------


## Evald

labi tad sadeguso tranzistoru nomaina palidzes vaij ir sadedzis veelkautkas? man vajaga lai no tiem 4 kanaliem stradatu kautviens  ::

----------


## Evald

a un vel! vai var kautka parasto S-30 filtru parveidot ta lai tas grieztu nost ari videjas skanas?  ::

----------


## Didzis

Evald, kur Tu esi redzējis Y7111 četrus kanālus. Y7111 ir visparastākais stereo pastiprinātājs. Pirmkārt ir jāabgūst metodika, kā labot zemfrekvences pastiprinātājus. Ja Tu to neievērosi, tad jaunie traņi, var gadīties, ka momentāli izlidos, jo shēmā vēl ir palikuši defekti. RRR pastiprinātāji nav tā īsti piemēroti apmācībai, jo getinaksa plates ir ļoti zemas kvalitātes un vajag lielu meisterību un labu lodāmuru lai nesčakarētu folijas pārklājumu. Ja Tu jūties drošs par svām iemaņām, tad konsultāciju neliegšu. Pats gan nēsmu nevienu Y7111 zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju salabojis, jo arī krievu laikos lētāk un vienkāršāk bija nomainīt visu plati.  Pavisam cita lieta ir labot kādu Bria 001 zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju kuram ir normāla stikla tekstolīta plate un cilvēcīga elektriskā shēma.
Ja Tu taisies no S30 tumbām taisīt subu, tad tas ir pilnīgi garām. S30 savā cenu kategorijā ir ļoti labas tumbas, bet priekš apakšu atskaņošanas tās nu galīgi nav piemērotas.Tā kā labāk nečakarē produktu, kas domāts citiem mērķiem.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

pietiek čakarēties- skaties visu ko tev vajag! http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/RTU7111.htm
lai redzetu shemu, uzinstale djvu pluginu.
te ir viss apraksts, parametri utt.

----------


## Evald

nee sabu taisit es negribu! es gribu partasiit to filtru lai tas grieztu visu iznemot basus prieks mana subwufera--->ProSonic,30Cm,97db, 600W  ::  
pirkt veikala negribu jo tur dargi(5-7Ls)
tad labot to pastiprinataju nav nekadas jegas?  ::

----------


## Didzis

No S3o Tu neko nedabūsi. Tev vajag tit pašam jaunu filtru. Internets ir pilns ar dažādiem risinājumiem. Cita lieta, ka es neiesaku klausīties mūziku ar subu, lai tas paliek priekš ķinīšiem. Mūzika vislabāk skan uz kvalitatīvas stereosistēmas. Subus izdomāja tikai priekš mājas kīnozāles lai samazinātu akustikas izdevumus.
 Pastiprinātāju ir jēga labot, bet es neieteiktu labot orģinālo izejas pakāpi.

----------


## Didzis

šeit http://www.rw6ase.fastbb.ru/?1-0-0-0000 ... 1159958931   iet runa par Y101 remontu. Medelis gan ir nedaudz vecāks, bet tāds pats štrunts kā Y7111 ar tām pašām problēmām.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

vispar pietiks ja vnk. atradisi citas gala pakāpes un ieliksi tam jaunus elektrolītus.
starp citu es vakar savam vef 101 vnk. izravu komutatoru, tembru regulatoru un ieejas vadu pa tiešo pielodeju pie gala pakapes, un, kasto butu domajis- skana palika daudz labaka un dzidrāka (basu gan bik trūkst  ::  ) bet to var pieciest, toties pazuda visi pretīgie fona trokšņi un tā vien šķiet ka palielinājās izejas jauda  ::  (drošivien tāpēc ka trafu vairs nenoslogo komutators, kurš strāvu ņema tur pat kur gala pak.) bet pie labām tumbām sanāk jēdzīga stereo sistēma un neko vairāk nemaz nevajag  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu redzi Neatkarīgais cik maz vajag laimei, bet kad es vairākos forumos saku, ka visu to herņu no RRR pastiprinātājiem vajag izmest, tad lielākā daļa ir par kūtru paņemt rokā lodāmuru. Ja basu par maz, tad varu ieteikt iztaisīt komutējamu tembru regulātoru. Kad vajag palaid sidgnālu caur tembriem, kad nevajag tad pa taisno. Visos normālos pastiprinātājos tā taisa, bet RRR inženieriem laikam tas nepieleca. Ja tu vēl gala pakāpi nomainītu(nekas gan vairs no orģinālā pastiprinātāja nepaliktu), tad laime būtu pilnībā. Gala pakāpe Y101 ir taisīta no detaļām kuras RRR bija piejamas, jo orģinālā bija paredzēta izejā mikrene(tādešļ tik viegli to pārbūvēt uz mikrenēm), bet krieviem kautkā neizdevās to "nospiest" un līdz ar to shēma ir pilnīgi garām. Nerunājot par niansēm, bet izejā likt paralēli mazjaudigus traņus ir vienkārši stulbums. Es vēl saprastu, ja rūpniecība neražotu, bet bija taču KT818 un KT 819 traņi.

----------


## Evald

Starpcitu jus nekad neuzminesiet ar kadu aparaturu es kalausos muziku  ::   tikko atbraucu no laukiem un atvedu Patafonu, RRR-301M  ::   pastiprina diezgan labi un kvalitativi  ::   gribi klausies no datora , gribi uzliec plati   ::

----------


## kurlander

ir naacies paaris siis seerijas pastuzus paarbuuveet.
vienkaarsaakais veids ir tiesaam gala pkaapi  nomainiit pret mikreneem.

cik aceros tad vinjiem bija taada kaa slimiiba nodegt kreisajam kanaalam.

Esu redzeejis dzekus kas centaas nomainiit tranjus. beidzaas ar to ka nomainiitie tranji arii nobira.
iesaku necenties labot gala pakaapi, met orginaalo araa.
 inzenieri bija stipri apdzeerusies kad to projekteeja.


tas ka gribi pielaagot to masiinai labi. prieks redzeet cilveekus kas feriitus meklees

----------


## kurlander

starp citu es vakar savam vef 101 vnk. izravu komutatoru, tembru regulatoru un ieejas vadu pa tiešo pielodeju pie gala pakapes, un, kasto butu domajis- skana palika daudz labaka un dzidrāka (basu gan bik trūkst  ) bet to var pieciest, toties pazuda visi pretīgie fona trokšņi un tā vien šķiet ka palielinājās izejas jauda  (drošivien tāpēc ka trafu vairs nenoslogo komutators, kurš strāvu ņema tur pat kur gala pak.) bet pie labām tumbām sanāk jēdzīga stereo sistēma un neko vairāk nemaz nevajag 


Esi atklajis kvalitaati. personiigi es arii neizmantoju tembru regulaatoru.
tembru reguleesana ir jaatstaaj komponistu zinjaa.

----------


## Didzis

Tembru regulātoru vajag tikai lai kompensētu mājas akustikas nelinearitāti un istabas akustiskos vājinājumus. Ideālā telpā un pie labas akustikas tembrus tā kā tā jātura pa nullēm. Cita lieta, ka tagad diskus izdod visi kam nav slinkums un bieži vien dažādu izdevēju diski atšķirās tembrāli.

----------


## Evald

star citu man ir condensators uz 5 Faratiem , tads grusku milzigs no kautkadas vecas ierices...   ::

----------


## kurlander

uz cik voltiem?

----------


## Evald

12v noteikti ir... bet tiesi neatceros (vins man laukos stav) var masinaa iegrust

----------


## Evald

Isak sakot! kuri no tiem traniem sadega? tur dazadi... man vienajga kas ar vinu buus katik stradatu apmeram 2 dienas, lai var pardot talak un kad pi ta kas nopirka -sadegs pateikt ka pats vainigs...

----------


## kurlander

sadegsana ar paaris minuusu jautaajums.

necakaree cilveekus. Tas nav labi.
Ieliec mikrenes un tad paardod

----------


## GTC

> cik aceros tad vinjiem bija taada kaa slimiiba nodegt kreisajam kanaalam.
> Esu redzeejis dzekus kas centaas nomainiit tranjus. beidzaas ar to ka nomainiitie tranji arii nobira.
> iesaku necenties labot gala pakaapi, met orginaalo araa.


 Tā arī ir! Man arī tāds, nu jau vairākus gadus mētājās šrotes kastē, kopā ar citiem lūžņiem. Tam tas nelaimīgais kreisais kanāls izdega divas reizes, mainīju traņus, vēl šo to, bet kad izšāva trešo reizi, izsviedu to pastūzi tajā kastē!   ::   ::  
Nu man ir uzbriedusi vajadzība uzveidot kādu pajaudīgu pastūzi mūz. grupai, priekš mēģinājumiem, apmēram 300W - 400W  uz kanālu (var arī vairāk, ja konstruktīvi iespējams. Lasīt tālāk ...). Domāju izmantot to pašu U-7111, atstājot korpusu, varbūt vēl šo to noderīgu.



> vispar pietiks ja vnk. atradisi citas gala pakāpes un ieliksi tam jaunus elektrolītus.


 


> Visvienkāršāk ir nomainīt gala pakāpes pastiprinātājus uz mikrenēm. Tirgū Ladgalīte var dabūt jau gatavus pastiprinātājus, atliks tikai ielodēt. Par skādi arī nenāks nomainīt elektrolītiskos kondensātorus. Obligāti ir jāizmet ieeju komutātors uz mikrenēm


 Tad par kādām mikremēm tiek runāts? Vai to jauda būs tāda, kāda man vajadzīga? Vai ir pieejama kāda to ''galu'' shēma? Vai varbūt, par cik izsakāties ka kopumā U-7111 ir viena vienīga RRR inženieru laža, uzmeisterot pilnīgi ko jaunu? Varbūt ir padomā, vai pie rokas kādas, kvalitatīva pastūža shēmas? Ko ieteiksiet?
Jau iepriekš paldies!   ::  
G.

----------


## kurlander

ja vajaga 300 400W audu taisi visu no jauna

----------


## Neatkarīgais

pilnigi piekritu, jataisa no jauna, tev pat taja korpusā viss nesalidis  :: 
vajadzes diezgan lielu trafu, ja gribi 400w uz kanalu, pienemsim ka 2 us kanalus tad vajag gandriz 1 kw trafu... kur tu domā tādu dabūt... ?
nu lab dabūt var... bet smuki izmaksās tāds brīnums, vēl tādai jaudai vajagdiezgan spēcīgas mikrenes, vai tranus, kuri noteikti jāmontē uz LIELA radiatora un ļoti vēlams arī ventilators, un vsp. tur sanāks ne tikai jaudīgs pastūzis, bet arī kārtīgs sildītājs  :: . 
p.s mikrenes vari meklet tepat tevalo vai argusā.

----------


## kurlander

leetaak sananaak taisiit uz impusnieka barosanas bloka

----------


## Neatkarīgais

es velaizvien nesaprotu, kā pasptiprinātāju var taisīt uz impulsnieka???
viņš tak jābaro ar stabilu līdzstrāvu... bet inpulsnieks ne tuvu tādu nedod...  tādu nostabilizēt ar milzīgiem kondensatoriem? ludzu paskaidro kā to var dabūt gatavu. uz ipmpulsnieka gadijumā netaisa ar savadākām mikrenēm? tipa tādas kā tda, lm u.c nevar barot ar impulsiem. 
Ludzu paskaidro/ iemet kadu shemu.

----------


## Didzis

Pēc idejas inpulsu barošanas blokam nav ne vainas. Cita lieta, mājas apstākļos taisīts, labs impulsu barošanas bloks nesanāk ne par matu lētāks par vienkāršu transformātoru ar taisngriezi un kondensātoriem izejā. Ja, var uztaisīt vienkāršu impulsu barokli, bet tas radīs gan elektrotīklā, gan radioēterā ļoti spēcīgus traucējumus. Var jau to visu piekāst(tieši tā to dara ķīniešu ražotāji), bet ar tādu barokli nu nekādi nesanāks labs audiopastiprinātājs. Parasti impulsnieku konstruktori uzsver, ka pēc augstfrekvences pārveidotāja nav nepieciešami lielas kapacitātes kondensātori, bet zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju nedrīkst barot no stāvas avota ar mazu kapacitāti tā filtrā. Ja impulsnieku uztaisa pareizi, saliek visus nepieciešamos augstfrekvences filtrus, lielas kapacitātes elektrolītiskos kondensātorus un visu konstrukciju labi noekranē, tad protams tāds barošanas bloks derēs arī priekš zemfrekvences pastiprinātāja. Vienīgi, kāda jēga čakarēties, ja to visu var aizstāt ar vienkāršu tīkla transformātoru, četrām diodēm un diviem kondensātoriem.

----------


## kurlander

1kW 50Hz barosanas bloks buus milziigs un smags.

1kw impulsu baroklis reizes 10 mazaaks un vieglaaks

----------


## GTC

OK! paldies par atsaucību!
Pēdējā laikā esmu ļoti aizņemts, tādēļ neatliek dzudz laika vandīties pa internetu meklējot shēmas! Sāku apsvērt domu, ka derētu sākot no 250W - 400W uz kanālu. Mans lūgums palīdzēt ar jau kādām gatavām shēmām un uzbūves risinājumiem, ja tādas vien Jums ir pa rokai. Derēs gan linki, gan visāda citāda informācija.
Man ir tas U-7111 ar vienu nodegušu kanālu, un gribas ''jauno'' pastūzi iebāzt tajā korpusā. Sākotnēji dabūt un izšķirties par shēmu un teh. risinājumiem, tad jau redzēs, vai tas korpuss būs piemērots. 

G.

----------


## kurlander

kaadu klases pastuuzi gribi?

----------


## GTC

> kaadu klases pastuuzi gribi?


 Hm, labs jautājums ... es pat īsti nezinu kā tie klasificējas, pieļauju domu ka visu izšķir skanējuma kvalitāte. Man dotā gad. ir vajadzīgs uzbūvēt pastūzi, lai var (synthpop) grupa spēlēt mēģinājumos, kā arī veikt kādas ''mini live'' uzstāšanās. Principā esmu no ''gurmanu'' piekritējiem, tādēļ der kaut kas no - pēc iespējas augstāka kvalitāte, sabalansējot ar saprāta robežas iespējām!   :: 

G.

----------


## kurlander

kaut kas uz AB un tranjiem. mikrenes nederees.
taalaak dodu vaardu lietprateejiem  :: )

----------


## GTC

Ja uz traņiem vien, kanstrukcija varētu būt sarežģītāka, kas varbūt arī nebiedē, bet nēesmu pārāk liels teorētiķis, lai sāktu tur kaut ko pieskaņot pēc koeficientiem, utt.   :: 

G.

----------


## GTC

Varbūt kāds var aprakstīt, kādas klases pastāv, un pēc kāda principa tiek klasificēti pastūži, jeb kādi ietilpst katrā no klasifikācijas kategorijām. ... 

G.

----------


## GTC

Šeit atradu vienu shēmiņu kādam pastūzim uz 270W (viens kanāls), kuršs barojas no 85V, bet ja iebaro no 93V, tad jauda palielinās līdz 300W!
http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/superamp/
Ko domājat par šo verķi? Protams negribas apstāties tikai uz šo vien. Gaidu kādus vēl ierosinājumus!   ::  

G.

----------


## Didzis

Ladgalītē var nopirkt vienu labu kitu. AB klases, jaudu var dabūt cik vajag, liec tik vairāk jaudīgus traņus izejā. Galvenais, plate pareizi uzkonstruēta(personīgi pazīstu konstrukcijas autoru) un skaņa laba. Par to U-7111 korpusu gan aizmirsti, nu nevar tādā korpusā ielikt barošanas trafu un izejas traņu radiātorus! Tu vispār apjēdz, kas ir īsti 2 reiz 400W? Tie nav ķīniešu vati kas rakstīti uz mūzikas centriem.

----------


## kurlander

Ladgalītē var nopirkt vienu labu kitu

Didzi kas tas par kitu?
un pie kura veca mekleet?

----------


## GTC

> Ladgalītē var nopirkt vienu labu kitu. AB klases, jaudu var dabūt cik vajag, liec tik vairāk jaudīgus traņus izejā. Galvenais, plate pareizi uzkonstruēta(personīgi pazīstu konstrukcijas autoru) un skaņa laba.


 Kas tas ir par cilvēku? Kad būšu Rīgā, varētu uzmest aci uz to kitu.




> Par to U-7111 korpusu gan aizmirsti, nu nevar tādā korpusā ielikt barošanas trafu un izejas traņu radiātorus! Tu vispār apjēdz, kas ir īsti 2 reiz 400W? Tie nav ķīniešu vati kas rakstīti uz mūzikas centriem.


 Apjēdzu, apjēdzu. Tak rakstīju, robežās no 250W, līdz 400W. Ja tas būs ap 400W, tad liksim to citā piemērotā korpusā, vai no jauna uzbūvētā, bet domājams kādu ne tik jaudīgu, to pašu 250W, to nu gan varētu tur iemānīt!
Korpuss nav būtisks, pat arī ne tā U-7111. Ir vairāki un lilāki nodeguši dzelži, kuru korpusus varētu izmantot. Doma ir pašam uzbūvēt pastūzi, bet korpusu paņemt no kāda ''donora'', laika ekonomijas dēļ!
Šobrīd būtu ļoti pateicīgs un gandarīts, ja varētu ko ieteikt no shematikas viedokļa.   ::   ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

ludzu tev viens 300- 500 w pastuzis http://sound.westhost.com/project68.htm
vel viens 200w http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects ... index.html
vēl daži 100 watīgi http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/bildes/7294sh.gif
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects ... index.html
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects ... index.html

domāju ka ar īstiem, ne ķīniešu 100w un tumbām kurām NOMINĀLĀ jauda ir 100w būs pilnīgi pietiekami.
tā tīri salīdzināšanai RRR S-90 tumbām nominālā jauda ir 35w (pie 90w vinas nodeg)
tā kā apdomā labi ko dari.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tos pastiprinātāja detaļu jomplektus tirgo Ladgalītē Juris(kreisā pusē laikam kādā trešā rindā pa vidu). Pastiprinātājs tiešām ir labs. Shēma klasiska biez jebkādiem stulbumiem un navarotiem. Izejā slēdz paralēli traņus cik un kādus vajag. Vārdu sakot, neslikts pastiprinātājs priekš tranzistoru lieljaudas pastiprinātāja.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

P.S Ja grbi vienkārši tad uzmeklē te http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=1_66_74 vai te http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=6a16b
atrodi pēc parametriem tev derīgu mikreni, pēc nosaukuma te http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/
atrodi datasheetu (tas pdf fails kurā ražotājs uzrakstijis visu par konkrēto mikreni) tur būs arī šamējai parezēta shēma- un taisi tik augšā!  ::

----------


## kurlander

Didzi.
tas kits tipa draiveris dala tranjiem?

kaadus Tu ieteiktu gala tranjus? (pasus jaudiikaakos)

----------


## GTC

> Tu vispār apjēdz, kas ir īsti 2 reiz 400W? Tie nav ķīniešu vati kas rakstīti uz mūzikas centriem.


 


> domāju ka ar īstiem, ne ķīniešu 100w un tumbām kurām NOMINĀLĀ jauda ir 100w būs pilnīgi pietiekami.
> tā tīri salīdzināšanai RRR S-90 tumbām nominālā jauda ir 35w (pie 90w vinas nodeg)
> tā kā apdomā labi ko dari.


 Kam tāds sarkasms? Nēesmu jau baigais megaūber specs, bet galīgs banāns arī nēesmu!    ::  
Paldies par dažām shēmiņām, paldies par info, kā atrast Juri Latgalītē.

G.

----------


## Didzis

GTC, neņem par tiem vatiem tā pie sirds, bet Tu tik dikti gribēji  U-7111 stipreklī dabūt iekšā 400W stiprekli, ka loģiski rodas šaubas par jaudas jēdziena izpratni.  Faktiski ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi sadzīves stiprekli izmantot profesionālām vajadzībām.  U-7111 korpuss tā īsti nav piemērots pat normālam mājas stipreklim, kur nu vēl priekš ansambļa.

----------


## GTC

> GTC, neņem par tiem vatiem tā pie sirds, bet Tu tik dikti gribēji  U-7111 stipreklī dabūt iekšā 400W stiprekli, ka loģiski rodas šaubas par jaudas jēdziena izpratni.  Faktiski ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi sadzīves stiprekli izmantot profesionālām vajadzībām.  U-7111 korpuss tā īsti nav piemērots pat normālam mājas stipreklim, kur nu vēl priekš ansambļa.


 Te rau ku būs standarta vienstāva rack 400W DIY pastūzis, kurš manuprāt izmēros ir stipri līdzīgs ar U-7111 korpusu.
http://sound.westhost.com/project114.htm
 Mērījis nēesmu to, bet ja gadījumā tas nebūtu piemērojams, tad izvēlētos citu korpusu. Doma bija sekojoša - lietderīgi izmantot to, kas ir palicis pāri no tā U-7111, līdzīgi, kā jau forumā minēts par U-101 pārbūvi, tikai iemānīt ko jaudīgāku, robežās no 250W līdz 400W! Nav obligāti 400W, ko visu laiku centies man uzspiest! Tak arī minēju - SAPRĀTA ROBEŽĀS!   ::  
http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/17.htm 
http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/u101-2.html

G.

----------


## kurlander

GTC tu esi iespiiteejies kaa vecs aazis.

http://sound.westhost.com/project114.htm    ir D klases pastuuzis. lai saadu jaudu izpiestu AB klasee  pastuuza izmeeri palielinasies vismaz 2 reizes.

http://www.ltn.lv/~aa/17.htm 
nu nebuustur tevis piemineetie 250W.

kaa jau teicu neko sakariigu uzmikreneem neuztaisiisi

----------


## GTC

Ai, labi, pietiks pa tukšo malt! Pārāk Jūs piekasās nebūtiskām niansēm!   ::  
Vajag uzbliezt jaudīgu pastūzi! Ir sadedzis U-7111. Bija doma ko pasākt, izmantojot no tā ko nu var. Ja nevar, tad nekā! Redzēju kā ir pārbūvēts tas U-101, kas arī pamudināja pielietot tādu pašu *KONCEPCIJU*, iepostojot tieši šajā (attiecīgi par U-7111) topā!!! Kāda jauda tam (pārbūvētam U-101) un kā būvēts, visu apskatīju, izlasīju. Skaidrs ka tas neder, un negribu pielīdzināties tam pēc teh. parametriem, un uzbūves īpatnībām. Par klasēm neko nezinu, un arī uz lūgumu izskaidrot par tām, informāciju nesaņēmu.
... nav jau nekādu problēmu uztaisīt to pastūzi no NULLES, ar visu korpusu, radiatoriem, piespiedu dzesēšanu! Gribēju padiskutēt ar forumiešiem, kas ir saskārušies ar ko līdzīgu (kā piem paša Slanara k.), uzzināt kādas shēmas labāk pielietot, teh. risinājumus, utt.
 .....................

G.

----------


## kurlander

nu ar saadu lietu: pastuuzis no 0 esu saskaaries jau divus gadus.
1.mikrenes aizmirsti.
2. cik esi gatavs naudaszeidot sim pasaakumam?
3. cik kvalitatiivu skanju gribi?
4. nosauc preciizu audu cik gribi?

----------


## kurlander

jaudu preciizu

----------


## GTC

> nu ar saadu lietu: pastuuzis no 0 esu saskaaries jau divus gadus.
> 1.mikrenes aizmirsti.
> 2. cik esi gatavs naudaszeidot sim pasaakumam?
> 3. cik kvalitatiivu skanju gribi?
> 4. nosauc preciizu audu cik gribi?


 1. Sākotnēji nemaz nebija domu par mikrenēm!
2. Tik cik vajadzēs (saprāta robežās), jo, tas sanāks lētāk, nekā pirkt kādu rūpnieciski ražotu PRO pastūzi, vēl jo vairāk, ja šādas lietas pašam rada gandarījumu (hobbijs)!
3. Ne gluži HI-END, bet HI-FI ''augšējo galu''!
4. 300W - 400W; 4 ... 16 Ohm; 16 ... 20000 (22000) Hz.

----------


## GTC

> jaudu preciizu


 OK, paliksim pie maximuma = 400W

----------


## kurlander

taa buus AB klase.
saaksim ar barokli:
trafu tiisi pats vai pirksi?

----------


## kurlander

nu vismaz vajaga kaadu 600Wtiigu

----------


## kurlander

cik maksaa 400W profesionaali pastuuzi?

----------


## GTC

Trafu tīt, it sevišķi uz gredzena, būtu baigā ''zamaroka''. Vienkāršuma labad izraktu jau kaut kur gatavu. Pasaki kādas jaudas tas vajadzīgs, mēģināšu to dabūt! Vēl jau jāzina kādi volti tur būs, cik sekcijas, utt. Pieļauju domu, ka sanāks kaut ko pārtīt. Sākumā būtu labi sākt ar pašu shēmu, tad jau redzēs ko darīt ar to trafu!

G.

----------


## kurlander

trafs 600W  divi sekundarie katraa ap 50V
bisku sameloju 60V...70V

----------


## GTC

> cik maksaa 400W profesionaali pastuuzi?


 Tādi jēdzīgi sākot ar 500,- EUR + piegādes izmaksas. Latvijas veikalos izvēles nav, un šis tas no jēdzīgām lietām maksā div tik dārgi! ... bezpriģels!   ::

----------


## kurlander

leetaak sanaaks pasam uztaisiit.

cik speesu tik paliidzeesu

----------


## GTC

OK, paldies!
Turpinu meklēt piemērotu shēmu, un trafu ~ 600W.

----------


## GTC

Vēl jautājums, vai derēs trafi no PSRS laika jaudzīgiem dzelžiem? Un intereses pēc, cik jaudīgs trafs ir tam pašam U-7111?

----------


## kurlander

http://www.aussieamplifiers.com/index3.htm


te buus arii sheema. tik nezinu vai nav viltojums
http://samsergej.by.ru/Cxema/Holton.pdf

ko vechi sakat?
tranji labi?

----------


## GTC

Paldies!
To ''aussieamplifiers.com'' linku biju uzgājus kādu laiku atpakaļ, tikai jēgas nekādas, jo ne shēmu, ne PCB projektiņi, cik saprotu var gatavus kitus nopirkt.

Tas ''krievu'' links labs! To gan nenācās pirms tam atrast. ļoti labi ka PDFā viss aprakstīts! Domāju ka tas nevarētu būt feiks, jo krievi parasti ar piečakarēšanu nenodarbojas. Vienīgi žēl, ka PCB nav ievietojis. Tas lieti atslogotu laika ziņā! ... drošibas labad to shēmiņu var iemest kādā ''testa softiņā'' lai izčekotu pareizību. Zinu ka tādas pastāv, tik nēesmu ar tādām strādājis.
Skatos, tajā linkā ir arī priekšpastiprinātājs ar tembrubloku. Iespējams varētu to ''sajūgt'' kopā ar to 400W pastūzi ...
... gaidīsim lietpratēju verdiktu par šim lietām!   ::  

G.

----------


## Didzis

GTC, plati labāk pats neštuko, jo tā ir visai sarežģīta lieta un padodas tikai ar laiku un pieredzi. Itkā jau celiņus starp detaļām savilkt var kaut ar roku, vai kādu datorprogramu, bet priekš kvalitatīva pastiprinātāja tas neder. Tur ir tādas nianses, ka dators to nespēj un jāštuko cilvēkam.
Ar pastiprinātāju klasēm ir tā pat kā ar zemenēm. Meža zemenītes ir visgaršīgākās, bet vismazākās un dārgākās, dārza zemenes ir lielākas, bet nav tik garšīgas un veikalā pirktās "digitālās" zemenes ir ļoti lielas un skaistas, bet nav garšīgas. Tā pat ar pastiprinātājiem.  A klases pastiprinātājs skan vislabāk, bet nu ļoti grūti uztaisīt pastiprinātāju ar lielu jaudu, mazu elektrības patērīņu un vieglu. AB klase ir kompromisa variants. Skan šie pastiprinātāji labi, nav sevišķi rijigi un var dabūt lielu jaudu. D klases pastiprinātāji ir ļoti viegli, ekonomiski un ļoti jaudīgi, tikai viena nelaime- tie neskan. Nav jau tā, ka neskan fiziski, bet, neviens sevi cienošs ģitārists, caur D klases pastiprinātāja kombiku nespēlē. Tagad, lielu koncertu apskaņošanai, plaši izmanto D klases pastiprinātājus. Skan jau ļoti skaļi, bet vai labi, par to vēl var strīdēties. Faktiski jau tiek audzināta paaudze, kura nekad nav dzirdējusi kvalitatīvu A klases pastiprinātāju un nemaz nezin kā jāskan dzīvai mūzikai. Dzīva mūzika jau arī mirst. To izspiež lētie sintezātori, elektroniskās bungas un visādi citādi elektroniski pribanbasi. Pateikt vai vijole skan caur pastiprinātāju var tikai tad, ja tu viņu esi dzirdējis dzīvajā skanējumā bez pastiprinātāja, bet kā lai zin par sintezātora skaņu- to tak vienkārši nav iespējams dzirdēt bez pastiprinātāja. Tad nu arī D klases pastiprinātāji pārņem tirgu, jo nav iespējams pateikt, kā tad īsti ir jāskan. Tāda gara atkāpe sanāca, bet es vismaz tā saprotu pašreizējās mūzikas un tehnikas lietas.

----------


## kurlander

pie Jura 400W kitu var nopirkt par 35Ls.
(starpcitu Holtons)
taa pati sisteema ko linkos iemetu.
gali uz IRFP240  un IRFP9240

----------


## GTC

> GTC, plati labāk pats neštuko, jo tā ir visai sarežģīta lieta un padodas tikai ar laiku un pieredzi. Itkā jau celiņus starp detaļām savilkt var kaut ar roku, vai kādu datorprogramu, bet priekš kvalitatīva pastiprinātāja tas neder. Tur ir tādas nianses, ka dators to nespēj un jāštuko cilvēkam.


 Plates esmu projektējis ne mazums, sākotnēji uz milimetra papīru, šobrīd ar vairākām dator programmiņām. Pašas plates ar roku nezīmēju kopš studijas gadiem (~1990 g.). Šobrīd pielietoju tikai Positiv 20.
... par kādām niansēm runā? Kas īpaši ir jāņem vērā projektējot pastūž plates? Varbūt ko noderīgu varu uzzināt?   ::  




> ... neviens sevi cienošs ģitārists, caur D klases pastiprinātāja kombiku nespēlē. Tagad, lielu koncertu apskaņošanai, plaši izmanto D klases pastiprinātājus. Skan jau ļoti skaļi, bet vai labi, par to vēl var strīdēties. Faktiski jau tiek audzināta paaudze, kura nekad nav dzirdējusi kvalitatīvu A klases pastiprinātāju un nemaz nezin kā jāskan dzīvai mūzikai. Dzīva mūzika jau arī mirst. To izspiež lētie sintezātori, elektroniskās bungas un visādi citādi elektroniski pribanbasi. Pateikt vai vijole skan caur pastiprinātāju var tikai tad, ja tu viņu esi dzirdējis dzīvajā skanējumā bez pastiprinātāja, bet kā lai zin par sintezātora skaņu- to tak vienkārši nav iespējams dzirdēt bez pastiprinātāja. Tad nu arī D klases pastiprinātāji pārņem tirgu, jo nav iespējams pateikt, kā tad īsti ir jāskan. Tāda gara atkāpe sanāca, bet es vismaz tā saprotu pašreizējās mūzikas un tehnikas lietas.


 Tad redz kur tas āķis! Es nekādi nevarēju saprast, kāpēc skaņa vienmēr ir tik slikta, ja to, kādai koncertējošai grupai apskaņo vietējie (Latvijas, Lietuvas, Igaunijas, Polijas ... citur nēesmu bijis) skaņotāji. Skaņa vienmēr bijusi laba tikai tām grupām, kas paši ved savu aparatūru līdzi vagoniem!   ::  
Par sintezaroru mūziku - manā gad. netiek izmantoti lēti sintezatori, ar lētu skanējumu, kā minimums KORG Triton. Tas pastūzis ir vajadzīgs laba skanējuma tieši tāpēc, ka spēlējam dzīvajā, un nejau bum-bum kaut kādu, bet Sintipopu, es pats (atsevišķs projekts) vairāk ko no Ambient un Dream, kur ir nepieciešams dzirdēt visas smalkās, dzīvās, dzidrās nianses. Spēlējot uz organizātoru ''gala'', vienmēr skan, itkā skaņa nāktu no D... .   ::   Tamdēļ vajag to pastūzi pēc iespējas kvalitatīvu, pietiekoši jaudīgu, kompaktu, ko paši varam staipīt līdzi (mērķauditorija pagaidām - klubi, nelieli festivāki, koncerti, mēģinājumi. Cerams ka ar tiem 400W pietiks). 

G.

----------


## GTC

> pie Jura 400W kitu var nopirkt par 35Ls.
> (starpcitu Holtons)
> taa pati sisteema ko linkos iemetu.
> gali uz IRFP240  un IRFP9240


 Cik saprotu, tas ir par vienu kanālu? Kas ietilpst tajā?

----------


## kurlander

viss.
pasam tikai jaasalodee.

manupraat laba cena

----------


## GTC

> viss.
> pasam tikai jaasalodee.
> 
> manupraat laba cena


 Vienam kanālam?

----------


## kurlander

viens kanaals 400W

----------


## GTC

Jānogaida ''pēcjaungada'' tukšais  mēnesis, jādodas uz Rīgu to iegādāties! Nebūs pašam lieki ko čakarēties projektējot PCB, meklējot detaļs, utt.
... starp citu, vai nēesi redzējis viņa piedāvāto PCB? Tas diez ir viņa taisīts? Kādā kvalitātē diez tas ir?

----------


## kurlander

redzeeju.
kvalitaate izskataas laba.
pasi taisa.

----------


## GTC

OK, paldies! Liekas palikšu pie šā varianta.   ::  
Bet, ja kādam vēl kas ir iesakāms, tad varat to darīt! 
Protams, ja man radīsies kādi jautājumi, tad tos jautāšu!   ::  
Visiem laimīgu, panākumiem bagātu Jauno Gadu!   ::  

G.

----------


## marizo

Nu man liekas, ka es arī pie tā paša Jura vienreiz biju piegājis.. Skatījos to Holtona plati.. Es viņam saku, ka tāda shēma internetā arī ir.. Jams saka, ka nevarot tā būt.. Ka paši esot taisījuši utt... Bet cena nebija 35 Ls.. Ar visiem traņiem utt, bez barošanas, prasīja kkur 50Ls. Likās par dārgu.. Tādēļ arī es sāku skatīties pa netu to shēmu un plati, domāju pats taisīt.. Varbūt ne uz visiem 400W..  
http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/index.php forumā jau ir daudz to shēmu, modifikāciju, plašu utt.. Bet neesmu vēl neko uztaisījis.. Bet interese ir..   ::

----------


## Didzis

Tam Jura pastiprinātājam plati izstrādāja cilvēks, kurš taisa elektroniku priekš OSCAR autiņiem, kuri brauc Parīze-Dakāra rļļos. Kas pašas plates izgatavo tīri tehniski, to gan nepateikšu. Zemfrekvences pasriprinātājs nav datora mātesplate, kuru var uzprojektēt ar datorprogrammu un tad ne vienmēr sanāk(visādi burkšķi un čarkstoņa integrētajās skaņaskartēs). Zemfrekvencē stipri jāpievērš uzmanība, pa kādiem ceļiem iet skaņas signāls, pa kādiem barošanas spriegumi un kurā punktā visu savienot ar zemi. Tādēļ, ka plate nepareizi uztaisīta, "neskan"  daži pastiprinātāji uz mikrenēm, kurus piedāvā tai paša tirgū Ladgalīte. Tev GTC tiešām liekas vislabāk paņemt to komplektu tirgū un pašam nečakarēties ar zinātnes bīdīšanu.  Domāju, ka neko fantastiski labāku neizdosies, pa tādu naudu, uztaisīt, un vai arī vajag.

----------


## kurlander

Nu man liekas, ka es arī pie tā paša Jura vienreiz biju piegājis.. Skatījos to Holtona plati.. Es viņam saku, ka tāda shēma internetā arī ir.. Jams saka, ka nevarot tā būt.. Ka paši esot taisījuši utt... Bet cena nebija 35 Ls.. Ar visiem traņiem utt, bez barošanas, prasīja kkur 50Ls. Likās par dārgu..

biezi ej uz latgaliiti?
Ja reti tad saprotu kaadeelj prasa 50Ls.

es savu laik mosfetu IRF540 nopirku par 2Ls  :: )


runaajot par krievu lammpaam:
vinjaam parametri arii var stipri atskirties data seetos uzraadiitajem?
 ( tipa taapat kaa ar krievu tranjiem ka no cupas labi ja 2 var atlasiit?)

----------


## Didzis

Shēmu paši nav taisījuši, to nu es zinu točna. Precīzi nevaru pateikt nosaukumu tai shēmai, bet tā ir kādus desmit gadus veca, lai gan tam jau nav nekādas nozīmes. Skaņu tehnikā pēdejā laikā mainās tikai detaļu bāze, bet shēmu risinājumi attīstās tikai D klases pastiprinātājiem Tranzistoru pastiprinātājos viss sen jau ir izštukots un visdrīzāk nekas būtiski jauns neparādīsies, ja nu vienīgi kādam izdosies uzbūvēt lineāru A klases pastiprinātāju uz traņiem. Kā jau teicu, plate gan ir tepat Latvijā konstruēta.

----------


## marizo

Nu sanāk reizi mēnesī, varbūt 2 uz Latgalīti aizšaut.. Pārsvarā eju tur apskatīties, kas jauns..   ::   Un pirkt tur var kko tikai galējas nepieciešamības gadījumā, ja citur tas nav nopērkams.. Vienreiz kkādus mazos kondierīšus pirku, jo elektronikas veikalā uz Kr. Barona bija beigušies.. Nu Latgalītē ar 50% atlaidi, ko negribīgi deva (   ::   ) sanāca dārgāk nekā uz Barona ielas.. Nebrīnos, ka tur MOSFETu pa 2Ls var dabūt..  :: 
Plates tajā linkā (iepriekšējā postā) ir vairākas, dažādās modifikācijās *.lay formātā. Nezinu no galvas tās Holtona plates, bet tas apraksts, kas bija līdzi Jura kitam bija netā redzēts 1:1  ::  Laikam AV400 saucas..

Cik mums mācīja, lampām tomēr parametru izkliede neesot tik liela kā traņiem..

----------


## Didzis

Ar krievu lampām viss ir OK. Taisīja jau viņi dažādas lampas, gan priekš sadīves, gan priekš armijas. Tad nu tās priekš armijas bija ļoti labas. Ne par velti amerikāņi raustījās no krievu raķetēm un iznīcinātājiem. Stāsta, ka arī tagad krievi taisa nesliktas lampas, bet man pagaidām nav sanācis no tām kautko uztaisīt. Pie mums jau tagad vieglāk kautko pasūtīt no Amerikas, nekā no Pleskavas apgabala. Tas, ka lampu parametri atšķiras, arī nav nekas traks. Var jau ar lampu testeri pirms lietošanas tās samērīt un piemeklēt pa pāriem vienādas. Ar krievu lampu ilgmūžību gan var būt visādi. Vot traņus gan krievi nemācēja taisīt, bet tas jau ir cits stāsts.

----------


## kurlander

""lampu testeri""
kur taadu var dabuut?

----------


## Didzis

Kādu laiku atpakaļ lampu pārbaudāmo iekārtu tirgoja krāmutirgū. Var dabūt rī ebay, tikai tur jāskatās, kādām lampām paredzēts un ar piegādi varētu būt problēmas - smags maita. Ja interesē nomērīt kādas dažas lampas, tad brauc ciemos, gan jau tiksim galā. Ja tagad taisa kādu nopietnu zemfrekvences pastiprinātāju, tad tiešām, bez lampu baudāmā, grūti iztikt. Krievu laikos bija vieglāk, nomaina lampu un ja skan, tad viss kārtībā. Mūsdienās, kad lampu tehnikai jācenšās uzvarēt grūtajā cīņā ar tranzistoru un mikroshēmu tehniku, bez precīziem mērijumiem nekas nesanāk. Toties, ja visu uztaisa kā vajag, tad lampinieki skaņas ziņā ieliek tranzistorniekiem.

----------


## Jānis

GTC, man arī aktuāla problēma! Savulaik novācāmies vairāki muzikanti un blices ar visiem saviem aparātiem un rīkojām testus dažādās komibnācijās. Esmu izklausījies visādus variantus. Piem pastūži CROWN, CrestAudio, QSC (PLX sēriju), Proel. Pašlaik modeļus no galvas neatceros, bet niknākais bija QSC. Secinājums viens - Crown kabina iekšā visiem (CrestAudio arī neko). Crown ar 350W uz 8 omi skan labāk un niknāk nekā QSC (tur baroklis ir impulsnieks) pie tās pašas akustikas. Tikai cipari $ uz tādu ir stipri nedraudzīgi. Bet tas jau nav vēl viss. Vēl jau svarīgi kāda pults. Klausījos Soundcraft FX8, līdzīgas arī no Behringer, Mackie, Proel. Skaņa ir stingri atšķirīga. Kur nu vēl akustika! Akustikas arī visādas testētas. 
Esmu dzirdējis foršus muzikantus, bet skaņa visu kaifu sačakarē. 
Es arī štukoju par kādiem paštaisītiem variantiem, bet nevar pietiekošā līmenī saturēt galvā audiopastiprinātāju, akustikas uzbūves īpatnības, un vēl piedevām normālā līmenī muzicēt. Ja paklausos skaņu kādos baļļukos, pasākumos, tad kā ar sirpi pa vienu vietu (ar retiem izņēmumiem). Vienīgais, pēdējā laikā to neņemu galvā un mēģinu uztvert pēc iespējas pozitīvi.
Pašam ir Korg PA80, kombinācijā ar kādiem dzīviem instrumentiem (atkarībā no situācijas) savam kādreiz arī citu priekam. 
Rezultātā klubiņu variantiem sliecos uz http://www.valdario.lv/lv/product.php?pid=2
Esmu klausījies un salīdzinājis. Varētu būt kā kompromiss.
Piedodiet par garo vervelējumu, bet kaitina, ka veikalos mēģina tikai pārdot un pēc tam dari pats ko gribi! Liekas, ka no šitā visa esmu saguris, reizēm gribētos nospļauties un likties mierā, bet gribas tak dzīvē arī kaut ko skaistu! Kādas ir jūsu domas šajā jautājumā?

----------


## Didzis

Par to balles bliču skanējumu tieši tā arī ir. Faktiski nav jau vairs bliču. Parasti viens vai divi muzikanti spēlē, bet ja atrodas kāds biezāks klients, tad pieaicina vēl kādu palīgos. Visa tā rezultātā diviem večiem vajag salīst vienā autiņā ar visiem stroķiem, pastiprinātājiem un tumbām. Skaidrs, ka tiek pirkti paši vieglākie pastiprinātāji(impulsnieki) un mazākās tumbas, jo pēc balles viss tas būs vēl jāstaipa.Kāda tur vairs runa par skaņas kvalitāti. Grēko jau arī lielāki koncertējošie ansambļi, jo labs skaņotājs ar labu aparatūru labi maksā, bet naudiņas cik ir tik ir un dalīties negribas.  Es tiku strādājis par skaņotāju vēl kolhozu ansambļu ziedu laikos un kopš tiem laikiem tehnika ir vienkārši fantastiski gājusi uz priekšu, bet, gala rezultātā, skaņa nav palikusi kvalitatīvāka, bet drīzāk gan otrādāk. Pilnīgi jāpiekrīt Jānim, ka no baļļuka jāmūk ārā, jo skaņa un arī kā viens muzikants vienlaicīgi dzied, spēle sintiņu, kloķo skaņu un vēl programē bungumašīnu ir vienkārši nepanesami. Visu  jau nosaka tirgus pieprasījusms. Ja klausītājiem čarka vēderā un smukas meitenes apkārt, tad laikam pofig kā skan un ko spēlē, ka tik lētāk. Es nekādā gadījumā negribu teikt ka kādreiz zāle bija zaļāka un saule spīdēja spožāk, vienkārši paliek skumji, ka tagad ir tādas tehniskas iespējas, bet tiek pirkti paši štruntīgākie pastiprinātāji un lētākās tumbas un visu vakaru tiek drillēta igralka- sintiņs par 150Ls.

----------


## Mosfet

Lasu šo forumu un gribētu jautāt vai A klase tranzistoru pastiprinātāja režimā šeit nav ķluvusi par tādu kā fetiša objektu? Ar ko gan jūs tā vilina viņa?
Jā lampās A klase uz krievijas lokatora triodes skaņa ir perfekta, esmu dzirdējis gan Krievijas un Anglijas HIGH-end izstādēs, bet vai tie pārspēj silicija izstrādājumus, manuprāt nē abi ir lidzās pastāvoši ar atškirīgām niansēm.
Runājot par latgalītes Holtonu ar visām detaļām cena ir aizdomīga lēta, tas varētu liecināt par nevisai labu izcelsmi koplektējošām detaļām, Holtons atklāj sevi pilnība uz labām detaļām, skan kā jau 80 gadu topoloģijas Mosfet (stapr citu, viens paziņa uztasīja šo ar lēto koplektāciju, plati zīmēja pats un sknēja kā Lm3886 no latgalītes).[/img]

----------


## Didzis

Es jau nesaku, ka A klases pastiprinātājs ir ar vienīgo pareizo skaņu. Nenoliedzami, var uzbūvēt ļoti kvalitatīvu arī tranzistornieku. Viss jau atkarīgs no komplektējošajām detaļām un lodētāja meistarības. Ja patīk skaļu mūziku, tad A klases lampinieks nederēs, tad vajag tranzistornieku. Priekš tic-tic un stuku-buku MP3 mūzikas lampinieks nafig nav vajadzīgs. Par Ladgalītes komlekta detaļām  nevaru neko pateikt. Juris jau ir detaļu tirgotājs un tas pastiprinātājs visdrīzāk tika sakomplektēts, lai ietu labāk detaļu tirdzniecības bizness. Tā jau ir, ka Ladgalīte nav tā vieta, kur pērk HI-END komplektējošās detaļas. No ladgalītes detaļu komplekta salodēto pastiprinātāju esmu dzirdējis tikai vienu reizi un tad arī pie mūzikas mīļotāja, kuram 200W skaļa mūzika it tikai fonam. Es uzskatu, ka priekš ansamļa apskaņošanas tāds pastiprinātājs būs gana labs, bet priekš mājas nafig nav vajadzīga tik liela jauda.

----------


## GTC

> GTC, man arī aktuāla problēma! Savulaik novācāmies vairāki muzikanti un blices ar visiem saviem aparātiem un rīkojām testus dažādās komibnācijās. Esmu izklausījies visādus variantus. Piem pastūži CROWN, CrestAudio, QSC (PLX sēriju), Proel. Pašlaik modeļus no galvas neatceros, bet niknākais bija QSC. Secinājums viens - Crown kabina iekšā visiem (CrestAudio arī neko). Crown ar 350W uz 8 omi skan labāk un niknāk nekā QSC (tur baroklis ir impulsnieks) pie tās pašas akustikas. Tikai cipari $ uz tādu ir stipri nedraudzīgi. Bet tas jau nav vēl viss. Vēl jau svarīgi kāda pults. Klausījos Soundcraft FX8, līdzīgas arī no Behringer, Mackie, Proel. Skaņa ir stingri atšķirīga. Kur nu vēl akustika! Akustikas arī visādas testētas. 
> Esmu dzirdējis foršus muzikantus, bet skaņa visu kaifu sačakarē. 
> Es arī štukoju par kādiem paštaisītiem variantiem, bet nevar pietiekošā līmenī saturēt galvā audiopastiprinātāju, akustikas uzbūves īpatnības, un vēl piedevām normālā līmenī muzicēt. Ja paklausos skaņu kādos baļļukos, pasākumos, tad kā ar sirpi pa vienu vietu (ar retiem izņēmumiem). Vienīgais, pēdējā laikā to neņemu galvā un mēģinu uztvert pēc iespējas pozitīvi.
> Pašam ir Korg PA80, kombinācijā ar kādiem dzīviem instrumentiem (atkarībā no situācijas) savam kādreiz arī citu priekam. 
> Rezultātā klubiņu variantiem sliecos uz http://www.valdario.lv/lv/product.php?pid=2
> Esmu klausījies un salīdzinājis. Varētu būt kā kompromiss.
> Piedodiet par garo vervelējumu, bet kaitina, ka veikalos mēģina tikai pārdot un pēc tam dari pats ko gribi! Liekas, ka no šitā visa esmu saguris, reizēm gribētos nospļauties un likties mierā, bet gribas tak dzīvē arī kaut ko skaistu! Kādas ir jūsu domas šajā jautājumā?


 


> Par to balles bliču skanējumu tieši tā arī ir. Faktiski nav jau vairs bliču. Parasti viens vai divi muzikanti spēlē, bet ja atrodas kāds biezāks klients, tad pieaicina vēl kādu palīgos. Visa tā rezultātā diviem večiem vajag salīst vienā autiņā ar visiem stroķiem, pastiprinātājiem un tumbām. Skaidrs, ka tiek pirkti paši vieglākie pastiprinātāji(impulsnieki) un mazākās tumbas, jo pēc balles viss tas būs vēl jāstaipa.Kāda tur vairs runa par skaņas kvalitāti. Grēko jau arī lielāki koncertējošie ansambļi, jo labs skaņotājs ar labu aparatūru labi maksā, bet naudiņas cik ir tik ir un dalīties negribas.  Es tiku strādājis par skaņotāju vēl kolhozu ansambļu ziedu laikos un kopš tiem laikiem tehnika ir vienkārši fantastiski gājusi uz priekšu, bet, gala rezultātā, skaņa nav palikusi kvalitatīvāka, bet drīzāk gan otrādāk. Pilnīgi jāpiekrīt Jānim, ka no baļļuka jāmūk ārā, jo skaņa un arī kā viens muzikants vienlaicīgi dzied, spēle sintiņu, kloķo skaņu un vēl programē bungumašīnu ir vienkārši nepanesami. Visu  jau nosaka tirgus pieprasījusms. Ja klausītājiem čarka vēderā un smukas meitenes apkārt, tad laikam pofig kā skan un ko spēlē, ka tik lētāk. Es nekādā gadījumā negribu teikt ka kādreiz zāle bija zaļāka un saule spīdēja spožāk, vienkārši paliek skumji, ka tagad ir tādas tehniskas iespējas, bet tiek pirkti paši štruntīgākie pastiprinātāji un lētākās tumbas un visu vakaru tiek drillēta igralka- sintiņs par 150Ls.


 Gribu Jums piekrist - skanējums ir slikts dēļ sliktas/lētas aparatūras, primitīvi instrumenti/''samaigraikas'', viens muzikants, kurš tik iespēlē kādu (reizēm) solo partiju, ''dzelžu'' daudzums nominimizēts līdz maximumam, lai nav tik daudz/smagi jāstaipa, un transportā mazāk vietu aizņemtu. ... tas vairāk attiecināms uz ''haltūristu'' blicēm, ... katrā ziņā tas ir mans subjektīvs viedoklis!   ::  
Manā gad. ir savādāk, esam grupa/projekts, kura spēlē Synthpop/Electronica. Šobrīd man pašam ir KORG Triton Le, QUASIMIDI Polymorph, kolēģis (otrs taustiņnieks), arī apsver domu, savu ''samaigraiku'' nomainīt pret kādu nopietnu sintu. Tā sagadījies, ka mums ir divas ALESIS Multimix 6FX mikšerpultis, drīzumā būs iespēja iemēģināt BEHRINGER UB1222FX-PRO mikšerpulti. Ir pāris SHURE SM58 mikrofonu. Sanākuši kopā esam pirms gada, no dažādiem ''home studio'' projektiem. Pieredze ''dzīvajā'' ir gaužām maza - daži klubi, viens festivāls, mēģinājumi dāžādās vietās, uz visdažādākās aparatūras. Aparatūras nosaukumus un to markas (pastūži/kompresori/limiteri/monitori/akustika) nēesmu iegaumējis, jo maz ir bijusi darīšana ar tiem pirms tam, bet esmu novērojis vienu - skaņa visur bija/ir SLIKTA   ::  Nonācu pie secinājuma, vajag iegūt īpašumā, pašiem savu labu ''galu'' un akustiku. Protams par rūpnieciskiem, labiem izstrādājumiem var tik sapņot! Tā dēļ izdomāju sākt ar mazumiņu, apvienojot ar savu otro hobbiju (radioelektronika), uzbūvēt daudzmaz labu/kvalitatīvu (kā man šeit paskaidroja, AB klases) pastiprinātāju.
Izvēle, pēc interneta nežēlīgu ''pārķidāšanu'', un no Jūsu dotajiem (PALDIES) linkiem, apstājos pie Holtona pastiprinātāja varianta. Pārlasot dažādus RU forumus tieši par to, uzzināju, ka tas ir visbiežāk konstruētākais (šīs klases) pastūzis, un tam ir jau veiktas modifikācijas. Kā jau par galīgiem izstrādātiem variantiem, var visu atrast šajos linkos:
http://interlavka.narod.ru/interarh/Holton.htm
http://audio.micronet.lv/diy/soldering/fjedor.html
Sākotnēji domāju, ka iegādāšos jau gatavus kitus ''Latgalītē'' pie Jura, bet nezinot, vai viņam ir modificētā varianta PCB, un uzzinot ka (iespējams) kitā ir iekļautas ''lētās'' (līdz ar to nekvalitatīvas) detaļas, izlēmu ka visu komplektēšu un taisīšu pats.
Un visbeidzot, apstājoties tieši pie Holtona varianta, skaidrs ir viens - visu to, ... tiešām neiebāzt iekš U-7111   ::   ::   Būs jāpiemeklē cits korpuss!   ::  

G.

----------


## Didzis

GTC, man prieks, ka tu beidzot esi sapratis, kas ir kas. Es Tev ieteiktu nečakarēties ar tā tirgus Jura pastiprinātāja modificēšanu. Nu neko būtisku Tu neuzlabosi un visiem tiem krievu "spečukiem" arī nevajag ticēt. Tev taču galvenais ir spēlēt, nevis bezgalīgi nodarboties ar pastiprinātāju uzlabošanu. Tici man, tā ir kā slimība un vienmēr liekas, ka nākamais modelis skanēs labāk par iepriekšējo. Par detaļām, ar kurām Juris komplektē savu pastiprinātāju, es tiešam nevaru pateikt, bet domāju, ka nekas briesmīgi slikts tai komplektā nav. Var jau meklēt labāku ražotāju detaļas, bet tā būs baugā čakarēšanās un galu galā Tu tak nebūvē HI-END pastiprinātāju priekš mājas, bet pastiprinātāju priekš blices un koncertiem.

----------


## kurlander

nu ja baigi gribas lielaaku naudu izmest, mineetajam komplektam var nomainiit  gala tranzistorus.
Juris teica ka var.

----------


## Jānis

GTC, ja gribi vēlakustiku pats taisīt, va ir kas taisa, kā basiniekus varu ieteikt šito http://www.visaton.com/en/bauvorschlaeg ... index.html Ir uztaisīts un pārbaudīts vairākās vietās un eksemplāros. Labs variants par lētu naudu.

----------


## GTC

> GTC, man prieks, ka tu beidzot esi sapratis, kas ir kas. Es Tev ieteiktu nečakarēties ar tā tirgus Jura pastiprinātāja modificēšanu. Nu neko būtisku Tu neuzlabosi un visiem tiem krievu "spečukiem" arī nevajag ticēt. Tev taču galvenais ir spēlēt, nevis bezgalīgi nodarboties ar pastiprinātāju uzlabošanu. Tici man, tā ir kā slimība un vienmēr liekas, ka nākamais modelis skanēs labāk par iepriekšējo. Par detaļām, ar kurām Juris komplektē savu pastiprinātāju, es tiešam nevaru pateikt, bet domāju, ka nekas briesmīgi slikts tai komplektā nav. Var jau meklēt labāku ražotāju detaļas, bet tā būs baugā čakarēšanās un galu galā Tu tak nebūvē HI-END pastiprinātāju priekš mājas, bet pastiprinātāju priekš blices un koncertiem.


  ::   ... es teiktu - izšķīros par savu variantu, un nonācu pie attiecīgiem secinājumiem!   ::  
Linkos, kurus norādīju, ir modificēti PCB projekti, ar korektāku detaļu izvietojumu, lai plati ērtāk izvietotu korpusā un piestiprinātu pie radiatora, kā arī ir ieviesta kaut kāda ''siltuma korekcija'', kas paša Holtona shēmā nemaz nēesot (tā es sapratu, pagaidām riktīgi vēl nēesmu iedziļinājies). Vadoties pēc tiem linkiem, tur jau viss ir izdarīts, atliek tikai uzražot PCB, kas man nesastāda nekādu problēmu, kā arī iegādāties detaļas varu tepat Liepājā, liela daļa detaļu būs atrodama paša krājumos!   ::   Ticiet man, man tas sanāktu lētāk, nekā braukt uz Rīgu pie Jura.




> GTC, ja gribi vēl akustiku pats taisīt, va ir kas taisa, kā basiniekus varu ieteikt šito http://www.visaton.com/en/bauvorschlaeg ... index.html Ir uztaisīts un pārbaudīts vairākās vietās un eksemplāros. Labs variants par lētu naudu.


 Paldies par linku, bet nekad nēesmu domājis par akustikas būvēšanu, un pagaidām esmu pārliecināts, ka tos nekad nebūvēšu, jo tā ir smalka lieta! ... kaut gan, kas zin, ja saki ka esot veiksmīgi exemplāri jau uztapuši, intereses pēc papētīšu!   :: 

Plāni ir sekojoši - šobrīd laiks tiek tērēts uz kāda kompresora/limitera būvniecību, kad tas būs gatavs (iespējams paralēli), tiks veidots augšā Holtona pastūzis, bet pēc tam ... būvēšu divus pašdarinātus sintezatorus! Jā, jā, pareizi lasat, vēl jo vairāk, ka galvenie komponenti ir jau iegādāti! Ja kādu tas ir ieinteresējis, vai kāds ko līdzīgu ir uzbūvējis, varam izveidot attiecīgu topu, un tad patērzēt!   ::  

Visiem laimīgu Jauno Cūkas gadu! Daudz, daudz laba visa kā!   ::   ::   ::  

G.

----------


## Viks

izlasiju gandriz visu.
ta nu ir sanacis, ka man vecajam labajam (varbut ne tik labajam) RRR U-101 noluza elektribas kontakta kajinja. 
no rakstita sapratu, ka shiem kautko drusku tomer var uzlabot skanejuma kvalitate. jauda apmierina shi pati.

varbut kads gribetu piekerties veco kramu man uzfrishinat. pats neesmu nekads elektronikis.lodet gan patik  :: 
patik ari laba, dzidra skanja.
ko varetu pasaks ar 90 -ciem?? tam ir iespejams kauko uzlabot.man patik sho akustiku bass.

----------

